# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  طريقة تغيير كونكتور الشحن change connector usb samsung g130e

## jazouli89

طريقة تغيير كونكتور الشحن change connector usb samsung g130e 
======================================= [YOUTUBE]LBhbRkhF0K0[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا لك يابروف

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك ياغالي

----------


## bouhelal

بارك الله فيك

----------


## nazaldenuo

مشكور أخي جزاك الله خير

----------


## alkassem28

بارك الله بكم اخي الكريم

----------

